# 1939 Schwinn Motorbike... Phoenix



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2015)

This bike has been previously posted on this forum and it's now for sale. ........................................Not mine. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/4937880232.html


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the exact same bike my is a BF GOODRICH STREAMLINE 1939
Beautiful bike ,I think worth every penny ,good luck on your sale


----------

